# STATE MOTTOS:



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

STATE MOTTOS:

Alabama: Hell Yes, We Have Electricity

Alaska: 11,623 Eskimos Can't Be Wrong

Arizona: But It's A Dry Heat

Arkansas: Literacy Ain't Everything

California: By 30, Our Women Have More Plastic Than Your Honda

Colorado: If You Don't Ski, Don't Bother

Connecticut: Like Massachusetts, Only The Kennedy's Don't Own It...Yet

Delaware: We Really Do Like The Chemicals In Our Water

Florida: Ask Us About Our Grandkids

Georgia: We Put The "Fun" In Fundamentalist Extremism

Hawaii: "Haka Tiki Mou Sha'ami Leeki Toru" (Death To Mainland 
Scum, But Leave Your Money)

Idaho: More Than Just Potatoes ... Well O.K., We're Not, But The Potatoes Sure Are Real Good

Illinois: Please Don't Pronounce the "S"

Indiana: Two Billion Years Tidal Wave Free

Iowa: We Do Amazing Things With Corn !!

Kansas: First Of The Rectangle States

Kentucky: Five Million People-Fifteen Last Names

Louisiana: We're Not ALL Drunk Cajun Wackos But That's Our Tourism Campaign

Maine: We're Really Cold But We Have Cheap Lobster

Maryland: If You Can Dream It, We Can Tax It.(true)

Massachusetts: Our Taxes Are Lower Than Sweden's (For Most Tax Brackets)

Michigan: First Line Of Defense From The Canadians

Minnesota: 10,000 Lakes .. And 10,000,000,000,000 Mosquitoes

Mississippi: Come And Feel Better About Your Own State

Missouri: Your Federal Flood Relief Tax Dollars At Work

Montana: Land Of The Big Sky, The Unabomber, Right-Wing Crazies And Very Little Else

Nebraska: Ask About Our State Motto Contest

Nevada: Hookers and Poker!

New Hampshire: Go Away And Leave Us Alone!!

New Jersey: You Want A ##$%##! Motto? I Got Yer ##$%##! Motto Right Here!

New Mexico: Lizards Make Excellent pets

New York: You Have The Right To Remain Silent, You Have The Right To An Attorney

North Carolina: Tobacco Is A Vegetable

North Dakota: We Really Are One Of The 50 States!

Ohio: At Least We're Not Michigan

Oklahoma: Like The Play, Only No Singing

Oregon: Spotted Owl ... It's What's For Dinner

Pennsylvania: Cook With Coal

Rhode Island: We're Not REALLY An Island

South Carolina: Remember The Civil War? We Didn't Actually Surrender

South Dakota: Closer Than North Dakota

Texas: "Si. Hablo Ingles." (Yes, I Speak English)

Utah: Our Jesus Is Better Than Your Jesus

Vermont: Yep

Virginia: Who Says Government Stiffs And Slackjaw Yokels Don't Mix?

Washington: Help! We're Overrun By Nerds And Slackers!

Washington, DC: Wanna Be Mayor?

West Virginia: One Big Happy Family ... Really!

Wisconsin: Come Cut The Cheese

Wyoming: Where Men Are Men ... and the sheep are scared.

GOD BLESS THE USA!


----------



## Rage (Aug 19, 2001)

D.C. isn't a state.


----------



## Neil Derryberry (Mar 23, 2002)

Geez, it's a joke.


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

As Rage mentioned, joke or not, DC isn't a state. And while most of them are either funny, or sadly true (the Nevada one and the Minnesota one in particular), I believe you should come up with a nicer Montana one


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

all in all....The state motto's cracked me up. :lol:


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

ya, but change montana! And add tennessee...


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

:lol: I like all of them but the Dakotas were the best, IMO


----------



## Rage (Aug 19, 2001)

Geez, it's a joke.

*removed inappropriate content*


----------



## Rage (Aug 19, 2001)

Here is a story and a pic of your pope kissing the Qu'ran.
http://www.texemarrs.com/heavens_fury.htm
Get out while you still have a chance.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Re: Referenced Picture

Actually, the Pope was only _smelling_ the ancient tome of Islam. After taking a holy whiff, the Holy Father staggered back a little, and was heard to proclaim "Jesus, Achmed, this old book smells like Shi'ite!" (For those that don't speak Farsi, "Shi'ite", a common Arabic expletive, loosely translated means 'camel-dung'.)

Nick :smoking:


----------

